# Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch



## Patze (9. September 2011)

*Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Strom sparen ist in aller Munde und irgendwie auch "trendy" geworden.  Doch wer senkt wirklich signifikant seinen Stromverbrauch? Wer beachtet  in seiner persönlichen Rechnung evtl. Dinge nicht, die aber ebenfalls  wenn auch indirekt zu einem höherem Stromverbrauch führen? Wer versucht  sich mithilfe von Milchmädchenrechnungen zu rechtfertigen? Trotz offensichtlicher Wirtschaftlichkeit  werden zahlreiche Einsparmaßnahmen  durch Informationsdefizite und fehlende Motivation versäumt. Ich persönlich finde es im Moment zwar wichtig, dass immer weniger Strom verbraucht wird (und dazu gehört eben auch Google), jedoch liegt die langfristige, primäre Lösung nicht darin Strom zu sparen, sondern immer mehr sauberen Strom zu produzieren*** (u.a. durch Solarzellen, Windkraftanlagen) und Produkte aller Art so umweltfreundlich wie möglich herzustellen.

Google  verabschiedet sich von einem Geheimnis: Der  Stromverbrauch der  Datenzentren des Konzerns liegt bei 260 Millionen  Watt, berichtet die  "New York Times" - genug, um eine ganze Großstadt zu  versorgen. Dank  seiner Angebote ließe sich aber auch viel Energie  sparen, sagt der  US-Internetgigant.

** *Aber unsere Bundesregierung tut ja alles dafür, oder???


----------



## HawkEy3 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Warum wird die Schrift den plötzlich kleiner?
Im Moment ist es aber sehr wichtig Strom einzusparen. Die Effizienz aller Verbraucher in Deutschland ist recht schlecht und man kann mit relativ wenig Aufwand den Stromverbrauch stark senken,  um mehr Zeit zu gewinnen um  auf saubere Energie umzusteigen.

Und was hat der Spiegel denn da wieder für ein Einheit gewählt? Hauptsache "millionen" damit es nach viel klingt.
das sind 260.000 kW zum Vergleich ein Atomkraftwerk kann bis zu 1.000.000 kW erzeugen.

Lustig finde ich ja, das die CDU es hin bekommen hat, das alle Medien von ihrem "Atomausstieg" sprechen,  obwohl es in Wahrheit eine Laufzeitverlängerung ist!  Wir hatten einen Atomausstieg, der von der CDU jetzt nach hinten verlegt wurde.  Aber alle feiern jetzt die CDU als die Ausstiegspartei...

@topic: Naja schön wenn google etwas mehr Aufwand betreibt Strom zu sparen, lohnt sich ja auch für sie, wenn sie dann weniger StromKOSTEN haben.


----------



## skdiggy (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Ich habe mir den Stomverbrauch höher vorgestellt.260.000kw sind ja noch ganz ok wenn man bedenkt das ein multi gpu System leicht über die 1kw marke geht.


----------



## Baer.nap (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



skdiggy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Stomverbrauch höher vorgestellt.260.000kw sind ja noch ganz ok wenn man bedenkt das ein multi gpu System leicht über die 1kw marke geht.



Ich hab 2 5970+980xe mit nem 1kw nt betrieben und ja es ging  "außer bench settings" auch wenns dann gegen ein 1,5kw nt gewechselt wurde


----------



## DUNnet (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

12.500.000 W pro Tag bei 365 Tagen macht aber mehr als 260.000 KW pro Jahr!
 Und nein - so gering kann deren Energieverbrauch gar nicht sein! Kenne Firmen die Verbrauchen 3 Mio. KW/h pro Jahr alleine an Strom und die sind nicht mal 1000qm groß 


Wohl eher 260 Millionen kiloWatt/h, denke aber noch mehr!


----------



## ArnoldClover (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Ich muss mich jetzt einfach zu diesem Thema auslassen. Es wird jedes mal bei diesem Thema deutlich, man wird in die negative Ecke gepresst wenn viel Strom verbraucht wird.
Dabei ist Strom, neben Wasser und Luft und verallgemeinert Erde, das von dem wir am meisten auf der Welt haben. 
Wenn wir an etwas nicht sparen müssen, ist es Strom!!! 
Nur weil es in der Bildzeitung steht, und in 500 anderen Zeitungen, und auf jedem Fernsehsender mehrmals Täglich berichtet wird, müssen wir noch lange nicht daran glauben.
Wir können Strom auf die verschiedensten Weisen erzeugen, nur weil die wenigen Konzerne die man "Global" Player nennen kann, das Denken so stark eingrenzen das wir glauben es gäbe nur 3 Möglichkeiten, stimmt das noch längst nicht!
Atomenergie alleine, von seinen Gefahren mal abgesehen, reicht schon um das Argument Strom sparen müssen völlig irrelevant werden zu lassen.
Solar- Wind- Wasserkraftstrom, ist uneffektiv, kostet zu viel, ist aber auch ein Grund mehr nicht an die künstliche Verknappungsgeschichte für höhere Gewinne zu glauben.
Über 60% des gesamten Strombedarfs in Deutschland wird nach wie vor aus Kohle gewonnen, ist euch das eigentlich bewusst bei dem ganzen Ökostromspargeschwafel?
Und DAZU kommen noch Sachen die nicht Mainstreamtauglich werden dürfen, weil sie von heute auf morgen die gesamten eingefahrenen Methoden ad absurdum führen würden.
Als deutlichstes Beispiel ist da ganz klar die kalte Fusion zu nennen.
Wenn Google so eine Technologie unterstützen würde, und da investiert, könnte sie jeden Stromversorger der Welt, spielend zum Mond schießen.
Derweil ist es mir latte wie viel Strom ihr verbraucht, von mir aus auch um den Faktor 1000 so viel wie jetzt.
So, erst mal ausgekotzt am frühem morgen, schönen Tag noch.

mfg

P.S.: Einen habe ich noch, wir sparen uns den Arsch ab wärend die Bevölkerung im asiatischen Raum expotentiell steigt, und die machen sich keine Gedanken ums sparen. Und wer jetzt denkt "dann müssen wir erst recht mehr sparen um das auszugleichen" der sollte lieber wieder schlafen gehen. Danke


----------



## Baer.nap (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



ArnoldClover schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt einfach zu diesem Thema auslassen. Es wird jedes mal bei diesem Thema deutlich, man wird in die negative Ecke gepresst wenn viel Strom verbraucht wird.
> Dabei ist Strom, neben Wasser und Luft und verallgemeinert Erde, das von dem wir am meisten auf der Welt haben.
> Wenn wir an etwas nicht sparen müssen, ist es Strom!!!
> Nur weil es in der Bildzeitung steht, und in 500 anderen Zeitungen, und auf jedem Fernsehsender mehrmals Täglich berichtet wird, müssen wir noch lange nicht daran glauben.
> ...


 
Nickel ist auch nicht unbegrenzt vorhanden! Und musste man bei der fusion von schwereren elemente nicht mehr energie einsetzen? sagen wir einmal es geht bis zum eisen und was machen wir dann? 

ja ich mimimi gern!


----------



## Larsen (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



ArnoldClover schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt einfach zu diesem Thema auslassen. Es wird jedes mal bei diesem Thema deutlich, man wird in die negative Ecke gepresst wenn viel Strom verbraucht wird.
> Dabei ist Strom, neben Wasser und Luft und verallgemeinert Erde, das von dem wir am meisten auf der Welt haben.
> Wenn wir an etwas nicht sparen müssen, ist es Strom!!!
> Nur weil es in der Bildzeitung steht, und in 500 anderen Zeitungen, und auf jedem Fernsehsender mehrmals Täglich berichtet wird, müssen wir noch lange nicht daran glauben.
> .....


 (Stark gekürzt)

Wenn wir nun alle noch mehr z.B. Wasser sparen würden, müssten die Preise steigen um den gleichen Gewinn einzufahren.
Sparen wir nicht, würde er auch steigen und anders gerechtfertigt werden, Inflation usw... ^^ Gut wa? 
Sagte unser Lehrer vor ca. 15 Jahren schon...


----------



## rabe08 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



Larsen schrieb:


> (Stark gekürzt)
> 
> Wenn wir nun alle noch mehr z.B. Wasser sparen würden, müssten die Preise steigen um den gleichen Gewinn einzufahren.
> Sparen wir nicht, würde er auch steigen und anders gerechtfertigt werden, Inflation usw... ^^ Gut wa?
> Sagte unser Lehrer vor ca. 15 Jahren schon...


 
Nicht ganz. Wenn alle weniger Wasser verbrauchen, muß der Preis erhöht werden, um die Fixkosten weiterhin decken zu können. Der Erhalt des Wassernetzes ist sehr teuer, wir legen auch alle wert auf Kläranlagen, damit die Flüsse nicht zu müffeln, wenn weniger Liter verbraucht werden, müssen diese Fixkosten halt auf weniger Liter umgelegt werden.

Gerade beim Wasser ist der Gewinn eher nachrangig, frag mal Deine Stadtwerke.


----------



## Kalmar (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Ich find Stromsparen in dem Sinn gut, dass es meine Kosten reduziert und dann mehr für andere Zwecke da ist.
Oder wenn ein Unternehmen ihre Anlagen effizienter baut, dann bekomm ich halt das Produkt für weniger, auch gut.
Aber ich find das ganze StromsparenweilsonstKlimafutsch is doch erheblich übertrieben - vor allem wie sich dann gewisse Personen hochspielen und immer größere Weltuntergangsszenarien entwickeln (schaue PIK mit Herrn Schellnhuber).
Dabei ist CO2 eindeutig kein Klimagift - überlegt mal jede Pflanze braucht CO2 zum überleben, häufig liegt der optimale CO2-Gehalt sogar über dem heutigen - Weizen würde wie viele andere Pflanzen einen höheren Wachstum haben, wenn mehr CO2 in der Luft ist... schon mal daran gedacht? Und dann wird mit dieser CO2schädigtunsTheorie Steuern und Abgaben erfunden, aber im Interview immer von erzählt, uns Verbraucher würdes nicht viel kosten. Also auf meiner Stromrechnung stand letztes Mal, dass der Betrag für die EEG-Umlage mal wieder stieg - und dann halt mal 20% der Kosten ausmachte...


----------



## n3oka (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Naja ist das nicht so das jeder immer mehr Strom sparen will aber trodem immer das gleiche Zahlt?
Weil man ja immer wieder die Preise erhöht


----------



## rajik (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Ich denke bei Google ist, mal angesehen wie hoch der Verbrauch ist, der Strom gut angelegt: Ich habe schon viele Millionen Megatonnen CO2 gespart, indem ich nicht in die Bibliothek oder sonstwohin zur Quellenforschung gefahren bin! Und Geld habe ich auch ewig viel gespart durch den Preisvergleich. Und wie oft bin ich schon nicht 10mal im Kreis gefahren, weil ich nachschauen konnte, wohin ich muss.
Man sollte immer Aufwand gegen Nutzen stellen! Ich finde das Geld bzw. den Verbrauch hier sehr gut Investiert. Auch wenn er mir ganz schön niedrig vorkommt.


----------



## Rollora (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Es ist zwar vermutlich sinnlos hier zu diskutieren, aber ich werfe trotzdem mal meine Knochen in die Runde. Strom mag man unendlich nachproduzieren können, aber mit heutigen Methoden ist dies ENORM umweltschädlich. CO2 (Kohlekraftwerke) und Atomkraft grüßen. Deshalb STROM AUCH WEITERHIN SPAREN!

Wenn wir mal in einer Welt leben, wo ALLES mit Strom funktioniert (von Autos angefangen) oder zumindest die nötigen Treibstoffe wie Wasserstoff fast rein mit Strom erzeugt werden können, werd' ich aufhören das zu predigen. Und das obwohl ich für 5€ im Monat eine Strom/Internet/Telefonflatrate(Handy+1000 gratis SMS) hab. Wegen dem muss man auch nicht alles inflationär und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste betreiben. Ich fang' jetzt auch nicht an zum Bitcoin-farmen.

Gerade im Falle von Google ists ja übrigens auch oft so, dass die ihre Kraftwerke (Wasser) oft selber zu den Datenzentren bauen. Vielleicht meint die Rechnung ja nur den eingekauften Strom?


----------



## knarf0815 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

ich hab mal irgendwo gehört das eine suche bei google ca.4 watt braucht , kann das stimmen?
gruß


----------



## LordRevan1991 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



Kalmar schrieb:


> Dabei ist CO2 eindeutig kein Klimagift - überlegt mal jede Pflanze braucht CO2 zum überleben, häufig liegt der optimale CO2-Gehalt sogar über dem heutigen - Weizen würde wie viele andere Pflanzen einen höheren Wachstum haben, wenn mehr CO2 in der Luft ist... schon mal daran gedacht? Und dann wird mit dieser CO2schädigtunsTheorie Steuern und Abgaben erfunden, aber im Interview immer von erzählt, uns Verbraucher würdes nicht viel kosten. Also auf meiner Stromrechnung stand letztes Mal, dass der Betrag für die EEG-Umlage mal wieder stieg - und dann halt mal 20% der Kosten ausmachte...


Normalerweise habe ich nicht so eine drastische Wortwahl, aber hier muss das sein... Was du da schreibst ist Schwachsinn. Ein Beispiel: manche sind auf einen ähnlichen Gedanken gekommen wie du, und haben extra CO2 in Treibhäusern mit Tomatenplantagen gepumpt. Die Tomaten sind größer ausgefallen, hatten im Verhältnis aber weniger Vitamine und sonstige Stoffe. Der Vorteil durch mehr CO2 ist sehr gering.
Aber das ist noch ein künstlich angelegtes Szenario. In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass was der Mensch an CO2 in die Luft pustet, im Vergleich zum in der Atmosphäre bereits vorhandenen CO2 lächerlich gering ist. Der Pflanzenwachstum wird dadurch nicht wesentlich beeinflusst. Für eine Klimaerwärmung reicht dieses Bisschen alllerdings. "CO2 eindeutig kein Klimagift", ich lach mich schlapp... 
Wenn die Klimaerwärmung soweit vorangeschritten ist, dass große Teile Afrikas noch weiter verwüsten und die Leute in Massen nach Europa fliehen, wirst du dir auch Gedanken machen, ob das richtig war was wir gemacht haben...



ArnoldClover schrieb:


> Dabei ist Strom, neben Wasser und Luft und verallgemeinert Erde, das von dem wir am meisten auf der Welt haben.
> Wenn wir an etwas nicht sparen müssen, ist es Strom!!!


Und dessen Produktion gehört mit zu den schädlichsten Vorgängen für die Umwelt - wenn wir an etwas sparen müssen, ist es Strom, solange es nicht überwiegend aus erneuerbaren Ressourcen gewonnen wird.



> Über 60% des gesamten Strombedarfs in Deutschland wird nach wie vor aus Kohle gewonnen, ist euch das eigentlich bewusst bei dem ganzen Ökostromspargeschwafel?


Ja natürlich. Deswegen müssen wir ja Strom sparen. 



> P.S.: Einen habe ich noch, wir sparen uns den Arsch ab wärend die Bevölkerung im asiatischen Raum expotentiell steigt, und die machen sich keine Gedanken ums sparen.


Soll das ein Grund dafür sein, dass wir selber uns keine Gedanken dazu zu machen brauchen? Entschuldige, aber das ist lächerlich...


Ich find's wirklich traurig, dass es hier im Forum (und nicht nur in diesem Thread) solche verbohrten Ansichten zum Thema Stromverbrauch und Klimaschutz gibt. Als ob einige Leute Angst davor hätten, Verantwortung übernehmen zu müssen... Wirklich traurig.

Zur News: mir sagt die Zahl an sich nicht viel, aber auch wenn sie hoch anmutet, muss sie nicht schlecht sein. Wie rajik schon gemeint hat, spart man durch die schnelle Google-Suche ev. woanders Strom und CO2-Emissionen.


----------



## Kalmar (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

@LordRevan1991:
Mal bitte abseits der Mainstreammedien informieren. Im Naturkreislauf befinden sich ca. 210 Gigatonnen CO2, ungefähr 10Gigatonnen davon werden vom Menschen rausgepustet - als Vergleich, der Ätna alleine emitiert mehr als wir Menschen mit allen Industrie und co. Sollte der Ätna jetzt einmal mehr husten, sind das schon mehr als wir in D schon einsparen können.

Und nebenher, es gibt sehr viel schlüssigere Theorien, dass unser Klima hauptsächlich von der Sonne beeinflusst wird (siehe Svensmark) - diese Effekte sind jetzt vom CERN teilweise nachgewiesen worden und fließen beim PIK und IPCC nicht in die Modelle ein, welche immer die Untergangsszenarien ausspucken.

Ich finde es schade, dass diese Leute es geschafft haben, die Wissenschaft als solche zu lähmen, indem jeder Zweifel als schlecht und nicht richtig dargestellt wird - obwohl gerade der Zweifel die Mutter der Wissenschaft ist.

mfg Kalmar

als kleinen Link: EIKE - Europäisches Institut für Klima und Energie vielleicht nicht eine allweisheitliche Seite, aber immerhin doch wissenschaftlicher als PIK und IPCC.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

@Kalmar:
Keine Angst, ich bin selber Naturwissenschaftler, grundsätzlich respektiere ich Zweifel und andere Ideen - die Argumente in deinem vorherigen Post waren für mich bloß eindeutig daneben. Wie gesagt, drastische Wortwahlen sind eigentlich nicht mein Ding.
Dass Vulkane gewaltige Emissionswerte haben ist mir auch bekannt - als Extrembeispiel: vor Urzeiten hat ein Supervulkan im heutigen Sibirien in einem einzigen Ausbruch eine Fläche mit Asche bedeckt, die zweimal so groß ist wie Europa. Die Folgen für das Klima waren so drastisch, dass ca. 70% aller Landlebewesen (oder -Arten? Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau) und 90% aller Lebewesen im Wasser verendet sind.
Dabei sollte man auch wissen, dass neben dem CO2-Ausstoß auch Asche und Schwefeloxide freigesetzt werden, die Sonnenlicht reflektieren - ein Vulkanausbruch in den Phillipinen hat es vor einigen Jahren geschafft, damit die globale Durchschnittstemperetatur für einige Zeit zu senken. Damit ist auch der Einfluss von Vulkanen nicht eindeutig.
Aber auch das ist eher ein Extrembeispiel. Der Ätna, den du als Beispiel genommne hast, ist nicht so groß - kannst du mir Zahlen zu den Emissionen eines Ausbruchs geben? Ich habe nämlich auf die Schnelle keine gefunden. Vor allen Dingen habe ich aber auch gelesen, dass die Emissionen solcher Vulkane eben nicht die Menschengemachten übersteigt - eher im Gegenteil. Man muss auch mit einbeziehen, dass solche Ausbrüche punktuell sind, während Menschen kontinuirlich CO2 einspeisen.

EDIT:





> Und nebenher, es gibt sehr viel schlüssigere Theorien, dass unser Klima  hauptsächlich von der Sonne beeinflusst wird (siehe Svensmark) - diese  Effekte sind jetzt vom CERN teilweise nachgewiesen worden und fließen  beim PIK und IPCC nicht in die Modelle ein, welche immer die  Untergangsszenarien ausspucken.



Meinst du das hier, auf der Seite die du verlinkt hast? Was der CERN über Aerosolbildung herausgefunden hat, ist nach wie vor ein Effekt der Sonneneinstrahlung beeinflusst.


----------



## Kalmar (9. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Bei dem Ätna meine ich die kontinuirliche Emission von CO2 - das sind laut meiner Quelle ca.40000 t/d - ich hab mich allerdings in der Potenz geirrt - das machen dann jährlich "nur" 14,6 Mio t. Also nicht so viel wie von Menschen gemacht - Fehler meinerseits. Aber das ist auch egal, mir kommts drauf an, dass die Einflüsse der Sonne viel höher sind als die marginale Änderung von CO2 in unserer Atmosphäre.
Von IPCC und auch dem PIK wird immer wieder bei Streitfragen die enge Korrelation von CO2 zu Temperatur der Erde genannt, aber diese Korrelation zeigt noch keine eindeutige Kausalität. Für mich ist der umgedrehte Fall sogar wahrscheinlicher: Die Temperatur beeinflusst den CO2-Gehalt der Atmosspäre.

Um auf die Aerosolbildung zurückzukommen. Diese zeigt, dass Wolkenbildung eng mit der Emission der Sonne zu tun hat - dieser Zusammenhang fließt bei keinem Modell der Klimawissenschaftler ein - obwohl genau die Versuche des CERN einen großen Zusammenhang nahe legen. Zusätzlich hat die NASA erst kürzlich eine Studie über die Emission von Strahlung ans Weltall veröffentlicht, dabei kam heraus, dass für die Modelle diese Werte ebenfalls erheblich neben der Realität liegen. Diese Widersprüche sprechen nicht für eine hohe Relevanz des CO2 für unser Klima. Ich möchte auch gleich noch festhalten, dass das Klima unserer Erde nie konstant war, es hat sich immer verändert, daher finde ich dieses medienwirksame Wort Klimaänderung auch nicht passend.

EDIT: Quelle Ätna: http://www.oekoimpuls.de/pdf dateien/Co 2 ausstoss.pdf


----------



## DUNnet (10. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Ps.: Laut anderer Quelle ist der Stromverbrauch bei  2,26 Milliarden kW/h anzusetzen!


----------



## Kalmar (10. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Hab grad noch was gefunden: Laut Stern.de benötigt man für eine Suchanfrage bei Google 4Wh[1], andere sagen 11Wh[2]. Etwas neuer wäre hier die News bei Spiegel.de, wo 0,3Wh[3] angegeben werden, allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um eine vom Konzern selber rausgegebene Information.

Gleichnoch etwas, was mir schon öfter aufgefallen ist - eigentlich reine Formsache, bei Engergieverbrauch handelt es sich immer um Wh oder kWh, bitte nicht mit kW/h verwechseln.

Quellen: 
[1] Stromverbrauch: Wie viel Energie kostet eine Google-Suche? - Digital | STERN.DE
[2] Klimaschutz und Internet - WCG Germany
[3] Suchmaschinenriese: Google verbraucht so viel Strom wie eine Großstadt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

EDIT: Um wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen: Es nützt nichts die Leistung der Serverfarmen von Google zu beleuchten, sondern eher deren Verbrauch:
Google gab bekannt, dass sie insgesamt 2,26 TWh verbrauchten - das sind 2,26 Mrd. kWh im Jahr. Als Vergleich: in D wird im Jahr 603TWh verbraucht, das sind ca 7400 kWh pro Person.
Somit verbraucht Google soviel Strom wie 0,3Mio Deutsche (ungefähr Mannheim oder Karlsruhe). (Bitte beachten, in den Stromverbrauch geht auch Industrie usw, rein, ich spreche nicht vom Haushaltsverbrauch!)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Einen kleinen Exkurs zum Thema Wasserverbrauch:
Ich habe gelesen (ich glaube seiner Zeit im Spiegel) das wir so viel Wasser sparen,
dass die Stadtwerke die Kanalisation mit sauberen Wasser spülen müssen damit diese nicht
verstopft z.B. durch Fikalien. Das nur auf der einen Seite zu Google:
Warum machen wir uns Gedanken um den Stromverbrauch, jeder der Google nutzt macht
in meinen Augen einen Fehler.

Ich nutze schon seid Jahren 
www.ecosia.org.

Das ist, sofern man alles glauben darf was dort erklärt wird, die richtige Suchmaschine
wenn es um Umweltschutz geht. Sollte alles stimmen wird der Strom aus z.B. Windenergie gezogen
und der Gewinn abzüglich eines Anteiles für die Fixkostendeckung den Regenwald gespendet.

Die Überweisungen kann man jederzeit einsehen...

Da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen bezüglich GOOGLE + Strom sondern eher warum
wir Google überhaupt nutzen!


----------



## jobo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Bitte wenn möglich löschen. Danke.

Siehe unten!!!


----------



## jobo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*



HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich ja, das die CDU es hin bekommen hat, das alle Medien von ihrem "Atomausstieg" sprechen,  obwohl es in Wahrheit eine Laufzeitverlängerung ist!  Wir hatten einen Atomausstieg, der von der CDU jetzt nach hinten verlegt wurde.  Aber alle feiern jetzt die CDU als die Ausstiegspartei...



Ja, genau. den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft hat die Rot-Grüne Ex-Bundesregierung schon vor Jahren beschlossen. Die Schwarz-Gelbe ist dann aus dem Ausstieg ausgestiegen um dann durch Fukushima zu merken, dass Atomkraft doch gefährlich ist und ist dann wieder in demn Ausstieg eingestiegen, zwar nicht wirklich konsequent und ihr Datum ist glaub ich 2 oder vier Jahre Rot/Grün aber die CDU ist doch eine tolle umweltbewuste Partei. Leider sind viele Menschen einfach noch nicht dahintergekommen dass die CDU damit nur verzweifelt versucht Stimmen zurückzugewinnen und meinen dass die CDU gegen Atomkraft und für einen schnellen Ausstieg wäre.


----------



## DUNnet (11. September 2011)

*AW: Google enthüllt seinen Stromverbrauch*

Du rechnest da noch wasfehl,
Produkte die wir kaufen, die Maschinen die es Herstellten, der Transport und noch 1000 Dinge mehr "verbrauchen" Energie, wenn man es da noch mit hinein rechnet Verbraucht auch der deutsche mehr!
Und ich finde 2,2TWh (das davor war ein Denkfehler in der Schreibweise mit Pro Stunde "/h") sind durchaus Okey für solch einen Dienst!
Allein aus Energiekostengründen und Werbegründen natürlich werden die sich schon im Industriestandard+Plus bewegen von der Effizienz,
der Rest ist ja Nutzungsabhängig, wenn die Dimensionierung realistisch ist.




Gruß


----------

